# ADA Aquasoil Expiration?



## jessesparks (Apr 20, 2018)

I've had two bags of aqua soil powder in my basement tucked away for maybe 4 years. One bag is sealed and another one is half full and was tied off. 

Still usable?


----------



## szar (Apr 8, 2010)

Unless theirs an expiration date on the beg you are fine.

But the minerals and whatever trace elements might be less so then if the beg was fresh.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Why would soil have an expiration date?

Minerals do not decay.


----------

